
Show HN: TVFN - pmilla1606
TVFN (The View From Nowhere) started as an experiment to attempt to find objective truths to given statements. I realized that this would involve a lot of manual moderating and would probably invite a lot of abuse. It&#x27;s also - I think - an overly ambitious goal.<p>In its current form, I&#x27;m using it as a planning&#x2F;documenting tool. It has helped me break down problems&#x2F;tasks because it forces you to start with the desired goal.<p>I&#x27;m not really sure where to go with it at the moment so I wanted to show it off and look for feedback and&#x2F;or ideas. The main use case I keep coming back to is for onboarding developers at new jobs; in my experience it&#x27;s always been an adventure getting the project(s) up and running when joining a new company.<p>All graphs: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;tvfn.io&#x2F;app&#x2F;browse
An exampe: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;tvfn.io&#x2F;app&#x2F;graph&#x2F;4
======
gus_massa
Clicky: [https://tvfn.io/app/browse](https://tvfn.io/app/browse)

